# 2005 2500hd duramax turns off driving down the road



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

On my 05 duramax I can be driving down the road and it will shut off like someone turned the key off. Sometimes it would take a bit to get it back started. I have changed cp3 pump in the last year and hand primer housing. Then just put a fuel injection control module in it within a week. Still shuts off occasionally. old ficm said it losses communication. Any ideas what would fix this?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check your harness connections...if ever apart, then one of the wires may be slipping out of the connector....this happened to my 03


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

x2 what he said. don't forget to check the 2 big bale connectors, if they aren't locked in tight all sorts of craziness will ensue.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Might be the ignition switch. Do you have a lot of crap on your keychain?


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

BRL1;1917234 said:


> Might be the ignition switch. Do you have a lot of crap on your keychain?


Yes my key chain is pretty big. Checked all connections to make sure they are not lose. Been two weeks now have not had any problems. Hope I didn't just jinxed myself.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

BRL1;1917234 said:


> Might be the ignition switch. Do you have a lot of crap on your keychain?


good point; the ignition switches will wear out fast if you have stuff on it besides the key. I make it a rule to not have anything on the keyring but the key fob.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

carkey351;1918290 said:


> good point; the ignition switches will wear out fast if you have stuff on it besides the key. I make it a rule to not have anything on the keyring but the key fob.


Truck key and house key on mine. I hate a pocket full of keys.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

plowboy87;1918158 said:


> Yes my key chain is pretty big. Checked all connections to make sure they are not lose. Been two weeks now have not had any problems. Hope I didn't just jinxed myself.


I would just replace it with a ac Delco part. The switch just clips in and all the wires just un plug from the switch. You can't really tell its bad until it's replaced. Sometimes the teeth springs get loose and make the truck think your turning the key off.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

My friends 2001 you could take the key out while you were driving.it also took a lot of giggling trying to get the key to turn when starting it.Replaced the ignition switch.No more problems


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

It is the engine wire harness, very common on the Duramax. The wires break as the get brittle over time.


----------

